# Anyone try these?



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking to use this for dust collection at the lathe and maybe drill press. I have a 6" drop reduced down to a 4" blast gate right st the lathe and one at the drill press so suction on the 4" hose would be very good. Any opinions or suggestions?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I have the 2.5" version that I have by my drill press... It does come in handy, but it still needs some way to hold it in position.... The flexibility is nice, but still has a "memory", but gets it close enough to where I need it.

That being said, I like it better than the plastic/rubber clear hose that I tried to use before.

Hope this helps.

Fabian


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Have you-all tryed the,DIY coiled wire holder?I use SS tig rod,but any stiff wire will work......find a pc of pipe or tubing smaller than the hose or ducting.Wraping wire around makes a slinky like arrangement(coils spaced @1/2" or so).....by testing size of pipe,you can have it a very nice snug fit on hose/duct.

Then find a convenient bolt or place for attatchment of a formed "eye" on one end.Not an end all solution but get it just right and it works well on DP.BW


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd be interested in seeing everyone's DP and bandsaw dust collection set ups. I've pretty much given up on the lathe, but those two would be sweet.


----------



## TonyBal (May 17, 2011)

I have one of these & am happy with it. It is very adjustable & mobile & the large opening captures alot of dust & debris. I have it hooked up to a 1250 CFM Jet DC. It sucked up a piece that I was working on that came off the lathe. That made a lot of noise. I guess that was better then hitting the wifes car.  That's another story.... or the time a piece flew out the garage door & rolled 100' down the driveway & into the street..... maybe I need to work on my turning skills. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

So where on earth did you get THAT beauty!!!!!


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

RRBrown, I jsut ordered one yesterday and plan to put it on my scroll saw.


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

TonyBal said:


> I have one of these & am happy with it. It is very adjustable & mobile & the large opening captures alot of dust & debris. I have it hooked up to a 1250 CFM Jet DC. It sucked up a piece that I was working on that came off the lathe. That made a lot of noise. I guess that was better then hitting the wifes car.  That's another story.... or the time a piece flew out the garage door & rolled 100' down the driveway & into the street..... maybe I need to work on my turning skills. Good luck.:thumbsup:



AND....... it doubles as a loudspeaker!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

thegrgyle said:


> I have the 2.5" version that I have by my drill press... It does come in handy, but it still needs some way to hold it in position.... The flexibility is nice, but still has a "memory", but gets it close enough to where I need it.
> 
> That being said, I like it better than the plastic/rubber clear hose that I tried to use before.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you. This one works but don't stay in place like it should. My friend has the 2 1/2" similar version that really stays where you put it but there is no 4" version.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I have the 2 1/2 version on my drill press as well and found that a bracket/support rod is a great help keeping it in place. I'm re-plumbing for 4" to my drill press since the 2 1/2" doesn't work too well for large Forstner bit chips but I plan to just use a flexible 4" hose attached to the support rod since the support rod was more beneficial than the "rigid" flex hose itself. 



Taylormade said:


> I'd be interested in seeing everyone's DP and bandsaw dust collection set ups. I've pretty much given up on the lathe, but those two would be sweet.


I did something similar to this gentleman's design on my 14" Delta and it works great while keeping easy access to blade changes. :smile:

http://www.cianperez.com/Wood/WoodD..._How_To_pages/Perez_BandsawDustCollection.htm


----------

